# Which projector help



## ritz (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone
Well im just about to update my old projector and am trying to decide which model.
I have stacks of reg dvds,plus bluray and am going to start a very small 3d lot.
mitsubishi hc7800 or hc9000 ??? are their any owners out there that have either of these two machines????
Im going to watch only MOVIES,no gaming etc
My cinema is 13ft depth and I have 100" screen.
I think from what ive seen ill be doing very little 3d at the moment.
But i want the best cinema picture I can
I have the choice of the 7800 for $4800 aus or a 9000a demo model still in store,with 500 hours lamp life used that has been in store for 12 months. Both come with 3 years warranty
So anyone advise me please.
Thanks
Ritz:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ritz,
Welcome to HTS. Mitsubishi makes a solid Front Projector. My personal favorite reasonably priced PJ is Sony's VPL-HW30ES SXRD Front Projector. It has won countless Awards and is honestly the best looking sub $10,000 (US) PJ I have ever viewed. I realize that AV prices are much, much higher than in the USA for reasons which utterly baffle me. However, if the Sony is within a reasonable difference in price, I would go with it without question.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ritz. :wave:

Did you search the models and read reviews? Theyre not necessarily gospel but Ive found reviews very handy. Sadly these are both fairly new models and I couldnt find much. I have loved the mitsubishi projector and mitsubishi rptv Ive owned, and the 9000 is from their diamond series (which irrc is their best line) . However if budget permits Id recommend either SXRD by Sony, as JJ mentioned, or D-ILA by JVC. If given the choice my order of preference, based on PQ, would be; D-ILA, SXRD, DLP and then LCD.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Ritz,

I have the Mitsubishi HC4000 and I'm very impressed with the build and PQ..
If the 7800 or 9000 are even better..then you can't go wrong with either..


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Take a look at JVC with DILA technology. My HD1 is 6 years old. Great picture


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

In that price range I would start looking into a projector from the big 3... Sim2, Runco, or DPI. I personally would much rather buy an entry level hi-end projector than a Sony or JVC of similar cost provided DLP technology and color separation don't bother you. Just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

showcattleguy said:


> In that price range I would start looking into a projector from the big 3... Sim2, Runco, or DPI. I personally would much rather buy an entry level hi-end projector than a Sony or JVC of similar cost provided DLP technology and color separation don't bother you. Just thought I would throw it out there.



I rarely recommend DLP Projectors as I do think SXRD/D-ILA has impressed me more. Neither Sony or JVC offer DLP Projectors, but Runco, Sim2 and DPI do make DLP Projectors.

Projectors like the Sony VPL-HW30ES are anything but low end. I realize Runco, Sim2, and DPI have a certain high end cache, but I honestly think SXRD/DILA offer something special. Moreover, the first Sony SXRD Front Projector the Quaila 004 cost $26,999 with another $2999 for the Lens so I would find it hard to not think of SXRD and Sony for that matter not to be in the same league as the brands you mention, Especially in terms of Black Level, SXRD has offered the best performance short of 9" CRT FP's in my experience.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I wasn't trying to offend or denounce DILA/SXRD I just personally think the DLP "look" and the near quadruple digit ANSI contrast these higher end projectors offer is worth the absolute last word in black level. Does anyone else agree? Plus my experience with the JVC X9 showed borderline poor motion handling. Plus I have never seen a picture as razor sharp as a single chip projector. Sorry if I offended just trying to offer a different opinion based on my personal experiences.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

showcattleguy said:


> I wasn't trying to offend or denounce DILA/SXRD I just personally think the DLP "look" and the near quadruple digit ANSI contrast these higher end projectors offer is worth the absolute last word in black level. Does anyone else agree? Plus my experience with the JVC X9 showed borderline poor motion handling. Plus I have never seen a picture as razor sharp as a single chip projector. Sorry if I offended just trying to offer a different opinion based on my personal experiences.


I am truly sorry if my post caused you to think I was offended. I adore Runco, Sim2 and DPI and do realize they are amazing in respect to Video Processing. Unfortunately, the prices are quite high for these Projectors.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

True, I will give you that on the prices.


----------

